# Long sleeve, mid sleeve or short sleeve in the workshop?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

As winter approaches, I find myself moving from the tee shirt to adding a flannel shirt over the tee. Eventually it will be thermal under garments. But, I don't like to have long sleeves near power tools for safety reasons.

I am thinking about taking a couple of "work" flannel shirts and cutting off the sleeves so they just cover the elbow (what I call mid sleeve). The same with thermal under garments.

I would be interested in how you approach winter dress in the workshop.

Note: due to financial considerations it is not practical (cost) to heat the shop to much more than 50 degrees in the winter.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

when it gets cold, I have a cold weather compression shirt made by under armor that I wear. Fits super tight on my arms… I'm not concerned with it getting caught on anything


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It depends on the machine I am working on. I wear a long sleeve flannel when i don't want to heat, up to the point that I start working on certain power tools. My big concerns are…

#1. Lathe. Under NO circumstances use the lathe with long sleeves.
#2. Table saw. It's less risky, but still risky.
#3. Drill press.

Everything else, drill, jig saw, circ saw, recip saw, band saw, scroll saw etc… I am comfortable using safely with long sleeves. Just keep the sleeves buttoned at the wrists and you should be fine. No big floppy sleeves though, normal flannel type sleeves that stick close to your arm is best.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I wear lots of tassels whenever I'm going to be operating power tools.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweat shirt with the sleeves pulled up while operating some tools.
Bill


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

T-shirt. I have a zip up fleece jacket in the shop. If I'm using hand tools or planning/tidying, I have it on. Power tools, I take it off. I also have a heater in the shop to take the edge off on really chilly days.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

long sleeves are fine as long as the fit snugly around your wrist.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

As usual, I agree with a1Jim.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I work in a partially heated shop. During the winter, I start with long sleeve flannel until I am warm enough to take it off. I don't wear it loose. I am not opposed to long sleeves on the lathe, I just won't roll them up. Wood shavings can irritate the skin and the sleeves provide some protection. One thing to remember if you cut the sleeves to elbow length - Make sure that they are properly seamed on the ends that you cut. Threads start to unravel and those threads pose a higher risk of getting caught than a full sleeve in my opinion. Good question and good observations about shop safety.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a work jacket that hangs in the shop that has elastic around the wrists, so there isn't really anything loose.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I should have mentioned that I don't have much luck keeping sleeves rolled up.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

naked
(photo deleted)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ed - Sweeet tassles.

Ive got a shop hoody that i wear. Covered with filth and sawdust. No strings in the hood. Removed for safety.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Muleskinner - you must get splinters in interesting places


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My shop is unheated. When it is cold, I wear a vest jacket over a sweatshirt. I roll up the sleeves of the sweatshirt when using machinery.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I'm with a1Jim.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

My shop is ~1/3 of a 2 car, non-insulated garage in Minnesota. I have a ceiling mounted radiant heater that works very well if you are standing in its path. I have it pointed at the front of my workbench. I still wear long sleeves. Usually I wear tight fitting long sleeves, but if my sleeves are a bit loose, I use some velcro cord organizer doohickeys to cinch them around my forearms. Works fairly well.

Rich


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I wear a jacket …until i get the shop toasty wid da woodstove….then t-shirt…

steve


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

My shop is in my basement, which is unheated and does get chilly in the winter. However, since it is a handtool shop, there is no issue with long sleeves and such.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think long sleeve t-shirts under a short sleeve shirt are fine if the sleeves are snug on the Tee.


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

I wear tight fitting long sleeved compression shirt over a t-shirt. I do not wear loose sleeved shirts around the lathe or drill press. Don't have a TS so that is not a worry at this point in my shoplife.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

in the winter i risk it with a big, thick, fluffy winter coat, it is either that or freeze to death.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Good point made by David Craig. I was thinking along those lines- a cut off sleeve could be a problem.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually wear a heavy flannel shirt or a sweat shirt in my garage in the winter. On warmer days, I'll sometimes roll up my sleeves on the flannel but I do it tightly so they don't come loose or hang.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Ricks Restoration is one of my favorite shows on TV.
He always seems to dress right for the job…......................


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I wear a fleece vest. It leaves the arms exposed, but I figure I can either work hard enough to keep warm or add, say a sock hat and a pair of sweatpants to the mix.


----------

